# Filing OP from abusive H- advice



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

So basically I am filing an OP this week, my lawyer is helping me draft it and I believe I may go Thursday.

My stbx was abusive and I have been considering that he has a personality disorder (he is almost a poster child from what I have read).

Lately he has been very quiet, I found out that he is now engaged... so I assume busy spinning his next web.

He has filed for divorce, but not served me. I think because he cannot find me.
My lawyer will be asking for maintenance and reimbursement of marital assets/property. Also my lawyer fees since stbx left me penniless (our state allows for my lawyer to take HIS lawyers retainer if he won't pay)

I'm scared though. I know as soon as this emergency order is in place the cards will be on the table, he will know I don't just plan on signing everything over.

Has anyone been in this situation with someone not mentally stable? 
He owns guns and numerous knives.. will they make him surrender those?

I have also been thinking about counselling. I had a close friend open my eyes today. But I guess we all think we can just get over these issues without help. I now know it has been impacting me more than I like to admit. Does it ever get better?

Thank you


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

bunny23 said:


> Has anyone been in this situation with someone not mentally stable?
> He owns guns and numerous knives.. will they make him surrender those?


An "OP"? An "Order of Protection"?

There was a time when my ex-wife had me kicked out of the house on a (false) claim of "domestic violence". Nobody ever attempted to take my guns or knives away.

If your stbx has a diagnosis of mental illness, it might make it easier to have these items taken away from him. I have to warn you though, there are few things that can enrage a man more than having his guns taken away, or even touched by other people. In my divorce, for example, my ex-wife had an appraiser come in and look at all of my firearms. Some greasy dirtbag appraiser fondling my father's sacred pre-1964 Winchester Model 94 lever-action chambered in 32 Winchester Special? Yes, it really pissed me off to have somebody fondling my firearms, particularly in light of the fact I owned them all LONG before I got married, and thus, they were not considered "marital property" (at least in my state).

Best of luck with everything bunny. Be careful.

Been there, done that. It sucks.

Shockwave


----------

